# La Paz Baja



## Michael Shlomo

Hola Everyone,
I am a 66 year young retiree from the USA living in Ajijic for the last 19 months. Can anyone tell me about the availability of long term rentals in La Paz? Contacts? Prices? Any info what so ever?

I am looking for a one bedroom apartment, casita, or house for $4500 pesos or less per month.
Gracias,
Michael Shlomo


----------



## makaloco

I own my home and don't know much about the rental market, but I'd imagine you'd be able to find something for that price. You might see what's available on vivastreet.com or with the "La Paz Gringos" Yahoo group. Unfortunately, as in the rest of Mexico, most of what you'll find online is geared toward foreign vacationers. Some expats rent their homes when they leave for summer, but that's ruled out if by long term you mean year round. The best way to find an affordable rental is to be here in person. Another factor is location. If you're okay with being some distance from the Malecón, for example, or not smack in the center of downtown, you'll have more price options. On the other hand, you might need a car. Also keep in mind that furnished places are generally more expensive, but unfurnished ones may have no appliances, water heater, etc. And I've been told it's rare for electricity to be included in the rental price if the place has air conditioning, which is very expensive unless you use it sparingly. Sorry I don't know more!


----------



## Michael Shlomo

Thank you for your response and the info. Very helpful and thank again for taking the time.
Be well, Michael Shlomo


----------



## mes1952

Have you visited Baja or La Paz as it is very different from the mainland of Mexico. The whole state of Baja is more less populated so you will have a difficult time getting around if you don't have a car. And Baja is definitely not as cosmopolitan as Jalisco as well. Living in Baja is somewhat like living in the wild west as the laws/etc. are different here and it is definitely more family-oriented with the majority of Americans age 65+. And it is much more humid than Guad so unless you really like heat/humidity (like being in Houston) you will spend more on electricity running your AC/fan all day. In general prices in the entire state of Baja are up to 25% more than on the mainland; this is what all my Mexican friends who moved here from another state have told me.


----------



## Michael Shlomo

*Gracias*

Thank you for the very good info. I appreciate the time you took to share your thoughts. Be well.


----------



## makaloco

Keep in mind that Rosarito (Baja California) and La Paz (Baja California Sur) are more than 900 miles apart and in different states, so no doubt as unlike each other as they are unlike Guadalajara. For example, I've lived here for six years and have never heard that prices in La Paz are anywhere near 25% higher than on the mainland.


----------



## Michael Shlomo

*Gracias*

Thank you for the broad perspective...I get it...good insight.


----------



## gardenermonk

*livin in or near La Paz*

Macaloco, I enjoyed the sensibility of your responses to Senior Schlomo.

I have only visited the area once several years ago, but I enjoyed La Paz enough to seriously consider making the area our winter home.

We live in BC and will begin our snowbirding life next winter.

Having travelled the big loop Lapaz to Lapaz around the cape I could see things I liked in different areas, but would certainly appreciate settling near enough to Lapaz, that the towed vehicle could get us in to cultural events


----------

